# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  London recommendatios

## lps

I am planning a trip to London and this will be our first visit there. I am looking for some ideas for dining and convenient neighborhoods for hotels. We would prefer a small really nice hotel. Thanks in advance for any info!

----------


## JEK

A small hotel that we love is near the Palace - Hotel 41 -- a real jewel for a short or long stay. We stayed there during the London Olympics and loved the cosy rooms, staff and the neighborhood.

http://www.41hotel.com/?gclid=CjwKEA...MT4hoCNBTw_wcB

----------


## Grey

We stayed at the Berkeley last summer during Wimbledon and really enjoyed the hotel and neighborhood. Check out the Ottolenghi family of restaurants for dining.

----------


## JEK

I like the Berkeley too :)

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We usually stay at the Hotel Russell, a grand old dame of a hotel in Bloomsbury just around the corner from the Russell Square Tube and within walking distance of the British Museum. We really like the neighborhood.
LondonQM2 003.jpg

----------


## marybeth

We had an amazing dinner at Gordon Ramsey's Maze.  Scored a tour of the kitchen as well..so cool.

We stayed at the Intercontinental Park Lane, not a boutique but very nice modern hotel in a great location.

The Chelsea Physics Garden is phenomenal if your into gardening and a great place for tea on a fine day.  Also don't miss the Borough Market. Go hungry!

----------


## lps

Thanks so much for all of your replies. I can do some Googling and look at a map for reference points. We are hoping to visit London for a few days and then take the Eurostar to Paris for a few more days. I love anticipating a vacation!

----------


## LuckyKid2

> We usually stay at the Hotel Russell, a grand old dame of a hotel in Bloomsbury just around the corner from the Russell Square Tube and within walking distance of the British Museum. We really like the neighborhood.
> LondonQM2 003.jpg



I know this is an old thread, but we were recently in London for a few nights at the beginning and end of an England trip. I found this recommendation from Jim and looked into the hotel. It's now a Kimpton hotel, which we know from the US, and part of the IHG chain. We booked for both ends of our trip and we were not disappointed. It's a lovely hotel with great amenities but the BEST part was being directly across the street from Russell Square Park. Grabbing a coffee and sitting in the park was the perfect start to each day in London. The family owned restaurant in the park is another treat. The neighborhood is great and it's also a quick walk to the Piccadilly line of the Tube which is great for getting around London and to/from Heathrow. All in all, a gem and we will stay there on our next visit. Thanks Jim!

----------


## cec1

> The Chelsea Physics Garden is phenomenal if your into gardening and a great place for tea on a fine day.



Exquisite!  Not only for gardens & tea, but for lunch as well.  Marvelous!

----------


## marybeth

> It's now a Kimpton hotel, which we know from the US, and part of the IHG chain. We booked for both ends of our trip and we were not disappointed. It's a lovely hotel with great amenities but the BEST part was being directly across the street from Russell Square Park.



Great to know. Randy's many millions of nights in HIX hotels has earned him great status with their rewards program and we were super happy when Kimpton became part of the brand. This looks like a great option for London, although I must say the IC Park Lane was amazing in every way.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Glad you enjoyed staying at the Hotel Russell. We actually have not tried it since the change in ownership but we'll definitely return now. Thanks for the review!

----------

